

Ask HN: Recommended SSL CA? - tfb

I&#x27;ve had mixed experiences with a couple of different certificate authorities (Comodo and StartSSL) and began searching for some reviews, but I&#x27;m seeing a lot of sites that appear to be pretty biased for marketing purposes.  So I figure why not ask HN, a reputable source for this kind of info.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for anything high-end since it&#x27;s just for my SaaS startup that is not yet live and paying for itself.  If things take off, I&#x27;ll probably upgrade the cert, but for now, an easy to install cert for under $100 is probably ideal.  What would you recommend these days?
======
nmjohn
All SSL certs are essentially the same, within the three(ish) main classes.
And the price can vary 1000% within each as well, because the entire CA
industry is a complete sham.

If you just need a basic cert, either your domain registar (to keep everything
in one place, assuming the price is at least competitive) or ssls.com
(cheapssl.com) - If you are paying more than $10 you're being ripped off.

The next class is the wildcard variety. You'll pay a bit more for this, but
the one cert will handle any subdomain on the primary domain you register. If
I remember correctly these are around $80-90.

Finally, to get the green bar in URL bar, you would need an extended
validation. SSLs.com has these for like $125, but I know I have seen them for
under $100 elsewhere.

------
nodata
Get a cert from Namecheap or gandi.

------
akg_67
I use the free basic SSL certificate from StartSSL for my crowdlending
analytics site PeerCube. I haven't had any issues or need to look somewhere
else. I am actually thinking of getting another one for a new site I am
building.

